# Largest Breed Of Horse



## Skippy!

I believe the largest breeds have been the Percheron, Shire, Belgian, and Clydesdale.

Some of them setting records at 19hh and whatnot.

This probably could have gone in the Horse Breeds forum ^_^


----------



## Desert Rat

I may be wrong but I believe the Shire is the largest.


----------



## Wild_Spirits

Yeah, the Shire is the tallest breed.


----------



## barnrat

I have seen a 19hh to 20hh horse at the state fair, dont recall the breed but it was HUGE!


----------



## Arroyosflame

i have seen a 21hh Clydesdale at seaworld.


----------



## bubba13

The tallest horse that ever lived was a Percheron.


----------



## Skippy!

I went ahead and moved this over the the Horse Breeds forum for ya! =)


----------



## barnrat

I did some searching on the net and found that this is the tallest horse, T-gan you never met a 21hh clysdale because this is the tallest horse recorded (you may have seen one but it was not recorded.)

Thanks to http://www.frontrangefrenzy.com/horse-information/world-tallest-horse.html 
I qoute from them 



> * 19 Hands 3-1/2 inches tall (6' 7-1/2")
> * Guiness World Record for the Tallest Living Horse
> * Weighs over 2,400 pounds
> * Belgian Draft horse gelding
> * Eats 18 lbs. of grain, 40 lbs. of hay each day
> * Drinks 20 gallons of water each day
> * Born in 1998 in Iowa, USA


----------



## kristy

> Sampson, a Shire horse gelding foaled in 1846 in Toddington Mills, Bedfordshire, England, is the tallest horse ever recorded.
> 
> Sampson, owned by Mr Thomas Cleaver, stood 21.2Â½ hands high (i.e. 7ft 2Â½in or approx 2.2m at his withers) by the time he was a four year old, when he was re-named Mammoth.
> 
> His peak weight was estimated at 3,360lb or 1,524kg.


The tallest horse to live to date is Sampson. This can be found on several websites, but found it quickly on wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sampson_(shire).


----------



## barnrat

wow, so thats the tallest horse living 

wikipedia also says that Radar is the tallest thats living.....


> The worlds tallest living horse is a Belgian Draft named Radar. Radar is a gelding, born in 1998 in Iowa. He stands at 19.35 hands, which means he is approximately 6 foot 7 inches tall at the withers. He weighs over 2400 lbs. He is currently used by Priefert Ranch Equipment for promotions.[2]


----------



## alucard

Yeah, the tallest horse (that I know) is Goliath and he's a percheron gelding. He's really sweet, I've seen him in town when he goes on tour.


----------



## lovesmack

Either shires or clydesdales <3


----------



## TWH_lovin_gal

alucard said:


> Yeah, the tallest horse (that I know) is Goliath and he's a percheron gelding. He's really sweet, I've seen him in town when he goes on tour.


Yeah i have seen him, I was in the 6th grade the last time i saw him and i am now in the 10th. he was nothing but HUGE. beautiful too. I think he travels all around. He and his team come here once a year to a western store. I have only been once but i would like to go see him again.


----------



## Flickergurl15

i read that the Shire is the largest breed of all horses.


----------



## sweetypie16

Oooo really??? Shires... I put my bet on the old Shires


----------



## latte62lover

If i am correct the largest horse is a Shire....but i prefer miniature's put booties on them and they could go around the house like a dog!


----------



## stefie

hahahaha soz i had to show u this photo that i found its the smallest horse in the world with the biggest horse in the world it will be in 2008 guinus world records










how cute is it!!!!!!!!

other horses that i have found are on these websites...take a look!!

http://www.stallionstation.com/gentlegiants/photos.html
http://www.countryworldnews.com/Editorial/ETX/2003/et0731goliath.htm

this one is good hahaha lol just coz she is only 3yrs old and still growing
http://wuzzupblog.blogspot.com/2007/08/worlds-tallest-horse.html


----------



## Flickergurl15

yeah i seen that. that horse is a Belgian.


----------



## Delregans Way

Wouldn't like to stretch my old leg up that far to get on that horse JEEZ!


----------



## yougogirl

This is the largest horse on record in the world. He stood 19.5 hands and is 3200 lbs. Percheron. I love this pic. I am sure there are ones that are taller now. or close. But I only know of this one. I did see a Clyd that was 18 hands,


----------



## yougogirl

sorry forgot the pic.


----------



## sweetypie16

:lol: Look at the size of that horses neck!!!! HUGE


----------



## Vidaloco

sweetypie16 said:


> :lol: Look at the size of that horses neck!!!! HUGE


Wow :!:


----------



## kategreece

*horsematch.com*

Maybe the Shire is the largest . I will make investigation on horsematch.com and then you may check the results.


----------



## lildonkey8

the shire i think


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I think Shires are considered the tallest breed, but individuals from other breeds might grow to be taller. I stood next to Radar and he is impressive. We must always remember that the tallest, might not necessarily be the heaviest.

There was also in the early 1900's, a giant Cleveland Bay who was over 19 hands. 

I also spent some time with Big Red, when he was here at our local fair. Great big steer he is. And what about the Belgian Blue cattle and others? Have you seen them? Amazing. I'm still not sure we should be eating meat though, from animals which already lack a gene. 





 
Oh and don't forget, when buying a horse sight-unseen, it can often be noted that they lose an inch or two upon arrival!:wink:

Lizzie


----------



## lilruffian

Actually, the tallest horse in recorded history was ths Shire gelding named Sampson. He was later re-named Mammoth and stood 21.2 1/2hh.
Though i think the tallest horses currently is a Shire named Noddy (20.1hh) and Tina who is a 20hh Shire mare.
There are also Clydes & Belgians who reach similar heights, but the tallest horse _on average_ is the Shire. 
This is a pic of Tina;








And just throwin this out there... _yougogirl_, that horse in the pic has also been claimed by different sites to be Sampson as well as Brooklyn Supreme, a Belgian Draft so it's hard to tell which horse it actually is.


----------



## candandy49

I saw Radar, the current Guiness Record holder for tallest horse, at a Grand Opening of a new Farm and Home Store a few years back. Stood next to him in his portable stall and visited with his handler.


----------



## WickedNag

My granddaughter's old Clydesdale, Wheeler stood 19.2. Here is a picture of him standing next to two APHA horses that stand just under 15h


----------



## stsjade

wow - reeeally tall horses.. i would say the shire, clyde, perch


----------

